# Kiln dried cord wood, $145 per cord



## BrianK (Dec 15, 2012)

I was rooting around the internet and located several PA companies that sell kiln dried cord wood. One of them, *Gish Logging Inc.* is about 80 miles east of me in Fort Loudon, PA just off the PA turnpike. That's too far for me to be economical to pick it up, but I figured in a pinch it would be good to know what kind of prices they charge. I called this week and they are running a special of $145 per cord through the end of December if you pick it up at their location. They load with a front end loader. I don't know anything further about this company but they look credible and this might help some folks here who need some dry wood to get through the 2012-2013 burning season. They seem to have a large business selling pre-packaged kiln dried firewood.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow that's a lot a wood


----------



## bogydave (Dec 15, 2012)

WOW
One big pile of wood. Betting quite a bit of oak in there.
Price would be great in my area.
Need a trailer to get a cord per trip but a good way to catch up & get ahead.
As soon as you get it stacked it can start seasoning. 
Nice pictures !


----------



## ridemgis (Dec 15, 2012)

BrianK said:


> I was rooting around the internet and located several PA companies that sell kiln dried cord wood. One of them, *Gish Logging Inc.* is about 80 miles east of me in Fort Loudon, PA just off the PA turnpike. That's too far for me to be economical to pick it up, but I figured in a pinch it would be good to know what kind of prices they charge. I called this week and they are running a special of $145 per cord through the end of December if you pick it up at their location. They load with a front end loader. I don't know anything further about this company but they look credible and this might help some folks here who need some dry wood to get through the 2012-2013 burning season. They seem to have a large business selling pre-packaged kiln dried firewood.




Great price for kiln dried!


----------



## BrianK (Dec 15, 2012)

bogydave said:


> As soon as you get it stacked it can start seasoning.


 
They're selling kiln dried. No need to season. Apparently they prepackage the stuff and sell it in convenience and grocery stores:








I have no idea what they get for the prepackaged stuff but $145 for a cord of kiln dried cord wood seems like one heck of a good deal. I can haul 1.5 cords in my trailer but add in the gas for a 180 mile round trip and Turnpike fees and its just too much to be economical for me. But if I were still behind on wood this season I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## BrianK (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's the other kiln dried cord wood manufacturers I was able to find for PA. There may be others. I did not call any of these for pricing:

Blazing Bundles New Wilmington, PA
Loyalsock Firewood Montoursville PA
Kuhns Bros. Lewisburg, PA


----------



## bogydave (Dec 15, 2012)

BrianK said:


> They're selling kiln dried. No need to season. Apparently they prepackage the stuff and sell it in convenience and grocery stores:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what they get for the prepackaged stuff but $145 for a cord of kiln dried cord wood seems like one heck of a good deal. I can haul 1.5 cords in my trailer but add in the gas for a 180 mile round trip and Turnpike fees and its just too much to be economical for me. But if I were still behind on wood this season I wouldn't think twice about it.


 
Looks like their business plan is working out

Rent a "U-haul" & tow the trailer & make a 5 cord trip, might bring the cost down some. ?
180 miles adds allot of cost for 1 cord trips.


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 15, 2012)

They are a few minutes down the road from me. I just spoke with Ernie this week and will be up to pick up a few loads. (They will also deliver for $165.00 a load, which is only $15.00 over the going rate...)


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Dec 15, 2012)

I called a company about 20 miles West of me in November and they said they were charging $345/cord + $20 delivery fee  Oh yeah, they were booked until January 20th!

I think there is money to be made in kiln dried wood in Midcoast Maine...


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 15, 2012)

Were $195/cd for  green C+S+Delivered here. Thats an amazing price!!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 16, 2012)

That picture looks like it was stolen.  I'm SURE that is Backwoods Savages, Zaps, or Bogydaves woodpile........
well, maybe not.  I think theirs is a little bigger than that!


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Dec 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That picture looks like it was stolen. I'm SURE that is Backwoods Savages, Zaps, or Bogydaves woodpile........
> well, maybe not. I think theirs is a little bigger than that!


 
If you look closely there is a guy on the top of the pile sitting down vertically splitting.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 16, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> If you look closely there is a guy on the top of the pile sitting down vertically splitting.


 Yeah, and that first picture is Zap running that loader......not the one on the ground, the one on TOP of the pile!!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

Man that is wicked cheap! Here in Mass. it would cost you double that price! I would be all over that deal but prefer it delivered. The cost of living must be much cheaper there than here to have such a low price!

Ray


----------



## JustWood (Dec 16, 2012)

Doubt $145 is kiln dried price. Current long wood prices in that area are roughly $100-$120/cord. No way in 8 days of Monday will they CS,& KD for $25-$45/cord !


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the email I got from them Thursday: I'm going to take my chances, its right in the range of $150 a cord delivered.



> Call us at 717-369-2783 to discuss.  Picked up price would be $145 per full cord.  Delivered $165 per cord in Chambersburg.  This would be kiln dried bulk pricing.  Normally kiln dried is much higher but we are offering special pricing in December at above rates.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 16, 2012)

Tuneighty said:


> This is the email I got from them Thursday: I'm going to take my chances, its right in the range of $150 a cord delivered.


I'd almost be willing to sell off my splitter, chainsaws, trailer, winches, and climbing gear for a deal like that.........
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....NEEEEEVVVVVVEEEERRRRR!

Honestly, though, for someone who does NOT cut and process their own wood, this is a WAAAY sweet deal.....tell us how you make out, Tuneighty, and let us know what kinds of wood you get from them (locust, maple, oak, etc). I'm really intrigued as to how they can sell that stuff so cheap, being kiln-dried and all.


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'd almost be willing to sell off my splitter, chainsaws, trailer, winches, and climbing gear for a deal like that.........
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....NEEEEEVVVVVVEEEERRRRR!
> 
> Honestly, though, for someone who does NOT cut and process their own wood, this is a WAAAY sweet deal.....tell us how you make out, Tuneighty, and let us know what kinds of wood you get from them (locust, maple, oak, etc). I'm really intrigued as to how they can sell that stuff so cheap, being kiln-dried and all.


 
This is a WAAAY sweet deal for anyone Unless you get your wood for free.

Cost me $900 for 8cd. so $112 a cord.  It costs me more than $30 to run the saw and splitter... A heck of a deal!


----------



## BrianK (Dec 16, 2012)

A friend at church this morning offered me the use of his flatbed work truck if I want to pick up a load. With his truck pulling my trailer I could haul 4 or 5 cords at a time. I'm seriously tempted to go pick up a load at these prices.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 17, 2012)

For $145/cord, I agree with what scotty says. For real. That's almost not worth the work. If I got paid for cutting my own firewood, I might feel different 

They way this winter is looking, I bet there will be more cheap firewood come spring. I could have bought C/S 'seasoned' for $105 last spring.

That's an impressive picture. I have been on top of sand and rock piles like that in a loader, but never wood. Nice.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 17, 2012)

Ya, $145 is insane


----------



## muncybob (Dec 17, 2012)

Our TSC is also pushing kiln dried cord wood, but at a lot more $$ than this! I would be all over this if I was buying triax loads and then cutting, splitting.


----------



## osagebow (Dec 17, 2012)

Pretty sweet - hope it pans out. Right down the road from Shippensburg, my college stompin' ground.


----------



## ridemgis (Dec 17, 2012)

In RI, kiln dried white and red oak will run you $350/cord delivered.  I was late to the party with a new stove this year and bought a couple of cords to try it out.  Compared to the two cords of "seasoned wood" I paid $240/cord for, this stuff burns like it's been soaked in gasoline.  I can load the Heritage to the gills (after raking the coal bed forward) and have great secondaries in ten minutes.  Turn the air down most of the way after another 10 to 15 minutes and let it heat the house for next 7 or 8 hours.  Amazing stuff.


----------



## Jags (Dec 17, 2012)

If that was near me, I would be all over it like a fat kid on a doughnut or maybe even AP going after a beer.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> If you look closely there is a guy on the top of the pile sitting down vertically splitting.


 
I don't see a milk crate though.


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 17, 2012)

I called em back today. They actually have it available in town (Chambersburg, PA) vs driving the 20 minutes to Ft. Loudon.  I have to specify kiln dried when I pick up. To get 1 cord delivered is $175.00, (apparently I am 1 mile past the extra charge.)  To get 2 cords delivered it would be $165.00 each. Pick up is still $145.00 and now that it can be picked up 2 blocks from my cousin who has the dump trailer, score. Otherwise I was going to have it delivered. Hoping to pick up 2 cords Saturday morning. I will post pics. I keep forgetting to ask what non sale price is for future reference. (Although I will never be in this situation again as I have come across hearth.com and already have 3 of 4 cords put up for next year.)


----------



## raybonz (Dec 17, 2012)

Tuneighty said:


> I called em back today. They actually have it available in town (Chambersburg, PA) vs driving the 20 minutes to Ft. Loudon. I have to specify kiln dried when I pick up. To get 1 cord delivered is $175.00, (apparently I am 1 mile past the extra charge.) To get 2 cords delivered it would be $165.00 each. Pick up is still $145.00 and now that it can be picked up 2 blocks from my cousin who has the dump trailer, score. Otherwise I was going to have it delivered. Hoping to pick up 2 cords Saturday morning. I will post pics. I keep forgetting to ask what non sale price is for future reference. (Although I will never be in this situation again as I have come across hearth.com and already have 3 of 4 cords put up for next year.)


I will never see a deal like that in Mass.. I pay more for green wood but then again cost of living and wages are higher here.. It's all relative in my opinion..

Ray


----------



## BoilerMan (Dec 17, 2012)

Around here you are luckey to get $110 a load of tree length delivered, Hard Maple, Beech, and Yellow Birch.  Like most others I'd ...........almost..............just buy my wood at that price, but whats the fun in that.  Scrounging is way more fun plus you get to use loud and dangerous tools!

TS


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 21, 2012)

So tomorrow is the day we plan to go pick some up. So far the only good news I have heard about Gish logging is the kiln dried is sweet wood to burn. Most others I spoke with didn't even like to mention their name. Our goal to not get shorted is ask them to if we can buy 1 cord and if it ranks shy of a cord get compensated. (We will rank the first cord about 2 blocks away.) Were hoping we can then know for future loads whether were getting a cord or we just go elsewhere. I believe its loaded via a bucket on a loader.  Almost half tempted to rank it right there to make sure were not out any money at all...

The wife gave me a Moisture Meter for Christmas (yeah early presents.) So that will go with me to make sure its the kiln dried. According to the website we will be looking for 8-12%.  Ill post pics tomorrow...


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hope it works out. A deal like this is almost too good to be true.  Now if it isnt dry or they are shorting people....

Side note, all the C+S wood dealers ive bought from reminded me of used car salesmen... Thats why I C+S my own now. I always used to be shorted when I bought it by the dump trailer load and it was never "dry".


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 22, 2012)

Well 3 cords later (2 for the driver and 1 for myself) I am happy. We tried to get a multi cord discount, he said he couldnt but the last load was 7 scoops with a bobcat (the first 2 were 6 scoops.)  I tested a few pieces and got a range from 6%-15%. 15% for the larger ones. Seems like kiln dried only really works well on the smaller splits, which is to be expected.  It is mostly oak, with a few random pieces of some I cannot identify.

The "non special price" is $165 per cord. Still not out of the norm for the area (I have seen up to $180.) 

Now to stacking as much as i can before we get anymore weather, boy is it ever WINDY out!


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 22, 2012)

Did you stack it out? How close to three cords did you get? The truck and trailer load looks like 1 1/2 and an overloaded trailer to me.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Dec 22, 2012)

Tuneighty said:


> Well 3 cords later (2 for the driver and 1 for myself) I am happy. We tried to get a multi cord discount, he said he couldnt but the last load was 7 scoops with a bobcat (the first 2 were 6 scoops.) I tested a few pieces and got a range from 6%-15%. 15% for the larger ones. Seems like kiln dried only really works well on the smaller splits, which is to be expected. It is mostly oak, with a few random pieces of some I cannot identify.
> 
> The "non special price" is $165 per cord. Still not out of the norm for the area (I have seen up to $180.)
> 
> Now to stacking as much as i can before we get anymore weather, boy is it ever WINDY out!


 
That would be a very sweet deal in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't get the stacking complete. I only have the load on the truck, the other 2 were not mine. Its definitely a full cord+.  Burning some tonight, and its performing very nice!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 22, 2012)

I love it when a plan comes together!  That looks like some primo stuff.......looks like very little bark, that is a HUGE plus, IMO.....


----------



## BIGDADDY (Dec 22, 2012)

How





Tuneighty said:


> Didn't get the stacking complete. I only have the load on the truck, the other 2 were not mine. Its definitely a full cord+.  Burning some tonight, and its performing very nice!


 
How big is the bed of that pickup? They just dumped the wood in right , not stacked in there?
I don't know but I wouldn't gues that to be close to a cord.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 22, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I don't see a milk crate though.


 
Its probably under the pile somewhere.

Pete


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm with big daddy on that, no way one pickup load is any near a cord. I have loaded my truck with 18" rounds on an 8' bed and not come out to a cord once c/s/s. You would need to stack 4 foot high in that truck to get a cord.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 22, 2012)

Half  a cord in a full size long bed truck looks like this. 


No way the truck in the picture has a full dictionary cord in it.


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 23, 2012)

That wood looks great. I guess we'll have to wait for the final accounting to see if you got the full 3 cord, but like the others i think your a bit light, not too much though.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Dec 23, 2012)

I am thinking one and a half also. Measure the stacks out and let us know!


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 23, 2012)

BIGDADDY said:


> How
> 
> How big is the bed of that pickup? They just dumped the wood in right , not stacked in there?
> I don't know but I wouldn't gues that to be close to a cord.


 

Sorry, the truck and the trailer were 7 scoops (2 in the truck and 5 in the trailer), that is what I have. The prior  (2)trips were 6 scoops, 2 in the bed and 4 in the trailer.

6 (or 7) Scoops = $145 (The picture is showing 1 full load of $145) 

Sorry for the confusion.

1 Cubic yard bucket (1 cubic yard = 27 cubic feet * 7 FULL loads  roughly 190-200 cubic feet before stacked.)

After getting a few other loads locally, I am perfectly happy with the amount of wood we were able to obtain for $145.


Now back to stacking ....


----------



## ScotO (Dec 23, 2012)

Tuneighty said:


> Sorry, the truck and the trailer were 7 scoops (2 in the truck and 5 in the trailer), that is what I have. The prior (2)trips were 6 scoops, 2 in the bed and 4 in the trailer.
> 
> 6 (or 7) Scoops = $145 (The picture is showing 1 full load of $145)
> 
> ...


 I say you got a hell of a deal, Tuneighty!  So you went for a total of 3 trips, and came back with a load like you pictured?  SWEET!!


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 23, 2012)

After th


Scotty Overkill said:


> I say you got a hell of a deal, Tuneighty! So you went for a total of 3 trips, and came back with a load like you pictured? SWEET!!


 
After the trip we told the guy we would be back, this was at 10:07am, he scoffed a bit and said I close up shop at 11:50am, we were back for the 3rd load by 10:58am, the final load and on the way to my house by 11:15am.  Its very local to the truck owner and not far from me. The load on the ground in the pics is that of what was on the truck/trailer, just what I scored. The other 2 I didn't snap pics of. But its a HUGE heap!  If anyone else picks up in Chambersburg, pa, make sure you stop by http://www.roypitz.com for some liquit art...


----------



## Freeheat (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey ZAP how did they get a picture of your stash??


----------



## loon (Dec 23, 2012)

Just read in the paper, wood is going for $350 a cord around here 

loon


----------



## ScotO (Dec 23, 2012)

loon said:


> Just read in the paper, wood is going for $350 a cord around here
> 
> loon


 HOLY CRAP!  Good thing you get your's on your own, Loon!


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I love it when a plan comes together! That looks like some primo stuff.......looks like very little bark, that is a HUGE plus, IMO.....


 

Very little bark indeed! Some of it has already made it into the stove and its lovely!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 23, 2012)

Tuneighty said:


> Very little bark indeed! Some of it has already made it into the stove and its lovely!


Do you they will deliver to Carver, Mass. for that price?


----------



## loon (Dec 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> HOLY CRAP! Good thing you get your's on your own, Loon!


 

Be cheaper burning oil Scotty


----------



## BIGDADDY (Dec 23, 2012)

Tuneighty said:


> Sorry, the truck and the trailer were 7 scoops (2 in the truck and 5 in the trailer), that is what I have. The prior  (2)trips were 6 scoops, 2 in the bed and 4 in the trailer.
> 
> 6 (or 7) Scoops = $145 (The picture is showing 1 full load of $145)
> 
> ...




I'm happy for you if your happy. I dont know if I would even stack it if I was burning it this season. I'd just  pile it somewhere off the ground and cover it.
Unless you want to know exactly what you got.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a great deal!
Up here the per cord break down goes like this:
Stumpage $25
cutter        $25
Porter       $15
operator   $20
That takes it to $85 road side.
Trucking $20 (8' lengths to your yard)
Blocking $20
splitting   $20

So $145 C,S, delivered, and that is GREEN WOOD!
I think you got a Smoking Deal!
Unless your using a gasifier, then it is a Smoke Free Deal!!

PS All of the above pricing is CASH, no taxes. Cause as we say up here CASH IS KING!!


----------



## Coal Reaper (Dec 24, 2012)

Tuneighty said:


> Sorry, the truck and the trailer were 7 scoops (2 in the truck and 5 in the trailer), that is what I have. The prior  (2)trips were 6 scoops, 2 in the bed and 4 in the trailer.
> 
> 6 (or 7) Scoops = $145 (The picture is showing 1 full load of $145)
> 
> ...


Thats a different story. Now they look like very generous cords!


----------



## breamer999 (Dec 25, 2012)

Where in PEI are you located?

Im in Brackley Beach

Nothing but softwood burned so far ...saving the good stuff for later...like next week...


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 26, 2012)

breamer999 said:


> Where in PEI are you located?
> 
> Im in Brackley Beach
> 
> Nothing but softwood burned so far ...saving the good stuff for later...like next week...


 

Souris


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 26, 2012)

willyswagon said:


> Souris


 
My wife and I stayed in Souris one time at a small motel . . . I think that was in September 2001 . . . to be even more precise . . . 9-11-01.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 27, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> My wife and I stayed in Souris one time at a small motel . . . I think that was in September 2001 . . . to be even more precise . . . 9-11-01.


 
You couldn't have been any safer place on that or any other day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 27, 2012)

willyswagon said:


> You couldn't have been any safer place on that or any other day.


 
Or as well treated.

We love both the people and sights of PEI . . . even thought about retiring there at one time.


----------

